# Devenir assistante maternelle



## Matmel (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir je suis entrain de me préparer a faire ma demande pour devenir assistante maternelle agrée. Je ne sais pas si niveau jeux/ jouets/éveils etc j'ai assé de chose, comment cela se passe avec les puéricultrices ? Peuvent elles nous dire qu'il n'y a pas assé ? Si oui, cela fait l'objet d'un autre passage de la puéricultrice et donc retarder encore le palier suivant ?
Merci pour vos éclaircissements


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Personnellement les puers ne se sont jamais intéressé au nombre de jouets que j ai , si assez ou pas 

Même si vous en avez pas beaucoup rien de grave 😀, je pense pas qu on vous refuse l agrément pour cette raison et d ici a ce que l agrément soit accordé , que vous fassiez le 1 er module de formation il va se passer plusieurs semaines voir mois donc ça vous laisse le temps si vous avez envie d en acheter d autre


----------



## Matmel (6 Novembre 2022)

Oui tout a fait dans tout les cas il y en aura d'autres.....ça me stresse beaucoup car je ne sais pas trop ce qui est impératif hors mis la sécurité. Je ne sais pas si les lits parapluies sont toujours acceptés ou non...
Merci en tout cas de votre réponse 😊


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Elles se focalisent surtout sur la motivation du candidat, hygiène et la sécurité du lieu d'accueil et de ses abords. 
En 25 ans de pratique, aucune ne m'a demandé de précision sur les jouets mis à disposition.


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bah vous avez de la chance.
La dernière fois que la puer est venue elle m'a dit qu'il y avait trop de jouets....  3 tours en plastique de 4 tiroirs : des légos dans un tiroir, la dinette dans un autre, tout ce qui est voitures dans un 3°.... Des jeux d'adresse dans un autre... Un tiroir avec les puzzles, un avec les poupées...C'est pas non plus Toy's R us chez moi !!!! Mais apparemment c'est trop ! On aura tout entendu !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Novembre 2022)

Pour le moment  assurer vous que votre lieu d acceuil soit au normes de sécurité, la propreté et démontré lui votre motivation a vouloir être Assmat 

Pour le matériel vous vous équiperer  quand vous aurez l accord de votre agrément, inutile de trop investir en cas de refus 

Dans ma région les lits parapluie ne sont pas interdit , je sais que dans certaines régions les puer les refuse , par contre formellement interdit d ajouter un matelas dans le lit parapluie


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Non, les jouets sont vraiment pas le souci, à la rigueur, elles préfèrent voire les sécurités et un peu de matériel de puériculture type les lits. Il faut plutôt vous focaliser sur vous, vos connaissances sur la petite enfance, les connaissances du métier (droits et devoirs de l'ass mat, définition d'une ass mat), vos motivations, cas pratiques, votre organisation, vos valeurs éducatives, journée type etc. Elles vont d'abord vous évaluer vous avant d'évaluer votre logement.


----------



## Matmel (7 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour ces précieux conseils 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Au niveau des jouets, éviter de toute façon trop de sortis, car ils ne jouent absolument pas avec, à part tout sortir et après ils ne font pas travailler leur imaginaire et de + risque de chutes pour l’enfant ET l’AM.

Une puéricultrice m'avait dit maximum 4 par enfant, donc 4x4/enfant = 16 jeux c’est déjà pas mal


----------



## Matmel (7 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 merci😊


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Matmel

Pour les jouets et même au niveau puériculture, APRÈS l’accord pour l'agrément, acheter lors des brocantes ou entre particuliers sur le net, pour pas grand chose et en très bon état.

Il y aura également une aide de la CAF 300€ MINIMUM voir 600€ en fonction du territoire d’implantation SI MAM
+ IRCEM 500€

+ AIDE FINANCIÈRE pour démarrage de l'activité et l’achat de matériel, poussette, lits, etc MAXIMUM 1.000€ en fonction des ressources de l’AM avec son conjoint.

Frais liés à la scolarité des enfants de l’AM 250€ en 6ème, 300€ en 2ème, études supérieures 800€  par AN 👍

📌 Demandes traitées par ordre d'arrivée.

ou tout simplement pour palier à des moments difficiles qui mettent l’AM en difficulté financière.

Voir sur internet, tout ce qui est proposé. comme les chèques vacances, sport, culture.


----------



## Matmel (7 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1  eeeh ben j'étais loin de m'imaginer ces aides .... c'est très appréciable d'avoir des informations comme ceci et rassurant aussi. 
Donc en cas de besoin faut se tourner vers la Caf c'est ça ?
Au final la puer va venir pour vérifier la propreté, la sécurité et me questionner sur mes motivations ?
Donc si elle doit repasser parce que par exemple il y a un point de sécurité qui ne lui convenait pas, et que je dois changer, est-ce que cela est mal "vu" par la puer?


----------



## Matmel (7 Novembre 2022)

Toutes les portes de placards doivent avoir une sécurité obligatoirement?
Merci pour vos réponses précieuses


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, je crois que l'aide de 1000 € de l'IRCEM au démarrage de l'activité n'existe plus (malgré que ce soit encore inscrit sur leur site, c'était l'ancienne aide). Désormais c'est 500 € tous les 5 ans pour toutes (sous conditions de ressources).
Il y a un prêt à taux zéro pour l'aide à l'amélioration de l'habitat par contre, ça peut être intéressant, (attention prêt donc il faut rembourser ^^) jusqu'à 10 000 €.
Il y a aussi chèques culture et vacances sous conditions de ressources encore, tous les 2 ans.

Matmet, pour les portes de placards, non ce n'est pas obligatoire de mettre une sécurité partout, il faut en mettre surtout pour les placards les plus dangereux genre couteaux.
Pour les aides, vous pourrez vous tourner en premier lieu vers la CAF au bout de 3 mois d'activité et ensuite l'IRCEM au bout de 6 mois d'activité.
"Au final la puer va venir pour vérifier la propreté, la sécurité et me questionner sur mes motivations ?" --> oui c'est ça, ainsi que vos connaissances et votre personnalité aussi (elle va évaluer si vous êtes capable de répondre à un stress positivement, si vous vous positionnez en tant que pro et non maman etc.)
Les puer peuvent repasser s'il y a des travaux de sécurité à engager, ce n'est pas du tout mal vu, elles sont habituées. Si ce sont des petits trucs des photos envoyées par mail peuvent suffir.


----------



## Matmel (7 Novembre 2022)

@MeliMelo  merci beaucoup j appréhende un peu moins pour le coup, merci a toutes pour votre bienveillance ce forum est vraiment bien 😊😊


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Matmel 

elle vous questionnera comment envoyer balader une maman qui ramène son fixe chez vous

Réponse 1 « *je suis conciliante, *j’accepte avec le sourire et lui dis MERCI il est comme le mien, donc je risque de me tromper, mais c’est pas grave » 😇

Réponse 2 « *je la vire »*

c’est ce que m’a dit une nana sur le forum qui s’appelle chantou1

LOL


----------

